# NewBee looking for advice on top bar barrel design



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Well this new bee thinks it looks good! I'm in process of designing a KTBH myself. We don't winterize here so trying to do some Florida modifications. Query: What are the 3 holes in the top that are screen covered?


----------



## Patrickshmoe34 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Steve. Its ventilation holes. I'm not positive on how useful they will be but i saw them on one guys design and like he said with his if the bees don't like it they will fill it in with propolis. I really just mashed a few different ideas together and mine is the only barrel TBH that ive seen with a window. It was difficult but i got it to work.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Did you use glass or plastic for window? I plan on doing a double pane of Lexan when I build mine. For the insulation value against heat. And yes your's the 1st barrel I have seen with a window. Good job!


----------



## Patrickshmoe34 (Jul 21, 2014)

It was a piece of lexan. Had some issues getting it to form to the barrels shape. Found it easier to get the barrel to match the lexan using screws to draw them together. After I did all that a buddy who works with Lexan told me to put it in a black plastic bag in the hot sun for an hour or so and it will bend without distorting the view or cracking the lexan.


----------



## Patrickshmoe34 (Jul 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention one flaw in my design. by bending the barrel to meet the flat piece of lexan i ended up making the barrel uneven in places. not much, but its still enough to make my follower board only good in a few spots.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes I can see where and had wondered if that was an issue. Those blue barrels are not as true as an old metal one to begin with IMO. I'm gonna stick to reclaimed wood. Best of luck!


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

I have zero beekeeping experience but I will soon be building my first TBH. It so happens that I have 2 halves of plastic barrels on-hand so potentially, I could build 2 TBH hives from barrels. 

What are the pros and cons of barrel hives built from plastic barrels? How do they perform in the hit part of summer and the cold part of winter?

Thanks!


----------



## DSB (Dec 5, 2014)

I think you did a good job for a first build. Remember it's all a learning experience. My first KTBH, to put it kindly, looked like a cross eyed gnome got into my workshop and cobbled it together.
The vent holes are a good addition since during the warmer months those blue barrels get rather heated on the inside and comb collapse has a higher chance to occur. Down here in Central Florida, I wouldn't try a barrel since they get so warm and putting them in deep shade is a no no. Maybe some type of silver backed insulation on the outside might do well to reflect the heat and sun so it stays cooler inside and the bees can regulate the hive temp easier. Or possibly if you're a techy, a solar powered exhaust fan strategically placed. I've seen cooling fans from laptop computers used before. Be sure to have it guarded with bee proof screen so you don't suck them out.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I have four barrel hives currently in operation in addition to my normal top bar hives.

I love them and all, but they can be a bit cumbersome to work - especially closing them up and/or moving multiple bars at one time.

You also have to use wider honey dividers or else you'll have massive honey collapses.

But the comb is big and glorious.

Check out my builds:

http://www.savebeesflorida.com/#!hives/c1y1f

Barrel Top Bar Hive Inspection - 10-11-14: http://youtu.be/D82zV-HN5dE


.


----------

